# ماهى الحكمة من الصيام ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]

*​​​​​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للمسيحية ...( وهو موضوعنا بالقطع ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو العائد على الله بأمتناع[FONT=&quot] الناس*​* عن أصناف أكل معينة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا مافيش لحوم ولا منتجات ألبان ...وفيه سمك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهنا مافيش لحوم ولاسمك ...و حوالى أكثر من 200 يوم صيام فى السنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهى الحكمة بالأمتناع عن أصناف معينة أو الأمتناع عن الأكل من أساسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماهو العائد على الطرفين ( الله والأنسان ) من هذا الصيام ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*ممكن تراجع موضوع أستاذ أيمن عن الصوم الذى بحسب التقوى*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2014)

فلسفة الصيام بالنسبالى هو انك تقدر تقول لشئ معين انت بتشتهيه لا
بعيد عن تحديد اصناف معينة من غيره لان دا متغير من شخص للتانى 
بالنسبالى الاهم هو انك تحاول تمنع نفسك عن اللى بتشتهيه لفترة معينة
الفايدى انا شايفها فى احترام ادميتى وتموين ارادة قوية
الفرق بينى وبين الحبوان هو انى كانسان انا المتحكم فى شهواتى وغرايزى واقدر فى اى وقت اقول لا للى بتشتهيه نفسى
مفيش فايدة لله هو مش هيضر ولا هيستفيد ، الموضوع فى ان كل ما رفضت مشتهيات نفسك هتقدر تكون سيد نفسك هاقدر تحلق فى الروحيات ولذة الاب ان يسكن بملئه بالروح فينا بالتالى الفكرة وراء الصيام هى الاهم من الفعل نفسه

دى وجهه نظرى المتواضعة للموضوع او بمعنى اصح اللى انا مقتنع بيه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ممكن تراجع موضوع أستاذ أيمن عن الصوم الذى بحسب التقوى*​


*مفهمتش حاجة ...هى نفس ما يتردد عن الروح وشركة القديسين
وتهذيب النفس 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> الموضوع فى ان كل ما رفضت* مشتهيات نفسك* هتقدر تكون سيد نفسك هاقدر تحلق فى الروحيات ولذة الاب ان يسكن بملئه بالروح فينا بالتالى الفكرة وراء الصيام هى الاهم من الفعل نفسه
> دى وجهه نظرى المتواضعة للموضوع او بمعنى اصح اللى انا مقتنع بيه


 *[FONT=&quot]أذن هل الصيام هنا مجرد تطوع لتهذيب النفس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كان تطوع لماذا تُحدد له أوقات معينة أو أزمنة وأيام محددة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن بعدها ننطلق ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

أنبياء العهد القديم كانوا يومون بمسوح ورماد . كانوا يصلون فى صيامهم لطلب تدخل الرب
الرب يسوع المسيح قال هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصوم والصلاه .
إذا هُناك فائده للصوم إنه يُعد الشخص روحياً ونفسياً للإنخلاع من الجسد الشهواني والتعرف علي الرب أكثر .

لما بتكون بتحب شخص فإنت بتعمل كُل شيء بيحبه . 

لذا فنحن نحب الرب ولإجل محبتنا له نحاول أن نكون أكثر روحانيه فى العلاقه معه .
وهذا لا يأتي أو يكون إلا عندما يكون الإنسان الروحي قادر علي عزل نفسه عن العالم وشهوته للتمسك فقط بالرب.

الصوم يأتي كنوع من التضحيه وليس جلد الذات . أنت تُضحب بما تشتهيه نفسك لإجل إكتساب خِبرات روحيه جديده فى العلاقه مع الله.

الله لا ينتظر منا الصيام بعينه .
لكن ينتظر منا إن نكون مُعدين نفسياً وروحياً لإعلاناته لنا والعيش معه فى علاقة شركه حقيقيه..

*3 يَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا صُمْنَا وَلَمْ تَنْظُرْ، ذَلَّلْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَلَمْ تُلاَحِظْ؟ هَا إِنَّكُمْ فِي يَوْمِ صَوْمِكُمْ تُوجِدُونَ مَسَرَّةً، وَبِكُلِّ أَشْغَالِكُمْ تُسَخِّرُونَ.
4 هَا إِنَّكُمْ لِلْخُصُومَةِ وَالنِّزَاعِ تَصُومُونَ، وَلِتَضْرِبُوا بِلَكْمَةِ الشَّرِّ. لَسْتُمْ تَصُومُونَ كَمَا الْيَوْمَ لِتَسْمِيعِ صَوْتِكُمْ فِي الْعَلاَءِ.
5 أَمِثْلُ هذَا يَكُونُ صَوْمٌ أَخْتَارُهُ؟ يَوْمًا يُذَلِّلُ الإِنْسَانُ فِيهِ نَفْسَهُ، يُحْنِي كَالأَسَلَةِ رَأْسَهُ، وَيْفْرُشُ تَحْتَهُ مِسْحًا وَرَمَادًا. هَلْ تُسَمِّي هذَا صَوْمًا وَيَوْمًا مَقْبُولاً لِلرَّبِّ؟
6 أَلَيْسَ هذَا صَوْمًا أَخْتَارُهُ: حَلَّ قُيُودِ الشَّرِّ. فَكَّ عُقَدِ النِّيرِ، وَإِطْلاَقَ الْمَسْحُوقِينَ أَحْرَارًا، وَقَطْعَ كُلِّ نِيرٍ.
7 أَلَيْسَ أَنْ تَكْسِرَ لِلْجَائِعِ خُبْزَكَ، وَأَنْ تُدْخِلَ الْمَسَاكِينَ التَّائِهِينَ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ؟ إِذَا رَأَيْتَ عُرْيَانًا أَنْ تَكْسُوهُ، وَأَنْ لاَ تَتَغَاضَى عَنْ لَحْمِكَ.
8 «حِينَئِذٍ يَنْفَجِرُ مِثْلَ الصُّبْحِ نُورُكَ، وَتَنْبُتُ صِحَّتُكَ سَرِيعًا، وَيَسِيرُ بِرُّكَ أَمَامَكَ، وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ يَجْمَعُ سَاقَتَكَ.
9 حِينَئِذٍ تَدْعُو فَيُجِيبُ الرَّبُّ. تَسْتَغِيثُ فَيَقُولُ: هأَنَذَا. إِنْ نَزَعْتَ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ النِّيرَ وَالإِيمَاءَ بِالأصْبُعِ وَكَلاَمَ الإِثْمِ
10 وَأَنْفَقْتَ نَفْسَكَ لِلْجَائِعِ، وَأَشْبَعْتَ النَّفْسَ الذَّلِيلَةَ، يُشْرِقُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ نُورُكَ، وَيَكُونُ ظَلاَمُكَ الدَّامِسُ مِثْلَ الظُّهْرِ.
11 وَيَقُودُكَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ، وَيُشْبعُ فِي الْجَدُوبِ نَفْسَكَ، وَيُنَشِّطُ عِظَامَكَ فَتَصِيرُ كَجَنَّةٍ رَيَّا وَكَنَبْعِ مِيَاهٍ لاَ تَنْقَطِعُ مِيَاهُهُ.
12 وَمِنْكَ تُبْنَى الْخِرَبُ الْقَدِيمَةُ. تُقِيمُ أَسَاسَاتِ دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ، فَيُسَمُّونَكَ: مُرَمِّمَ الثُّغْرَةِ، مُرْجعَ الْمَسَالِكِ لِلسُّكْنَى.*
"إش 58 - 12:3"
ـ ـ ـ
إذا أيضا الصوم هو وسيله ليُسمع صوتنا فى العلاء.

حينما كان التلاميذ مع المسيح لم يكونوا يصومون . وهذا دعا اليهود للتذمر .

لكنه قال لهم حينما يُرفع العريس حينئذ تصومون .

المسيح نفسه صام 40 يوماً . فبالتأكيد هو صام لإنه كان يرفع طِلبات وصلوات نحو الله .
وتلك الطلبات والصلوات ستكون فعاله أكثر بالصوم .
ـ ـ ـ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أذن هل الصيام هنا مجرد تطوع لتهذيب النفس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كان تطوع لماذا تُحدد له أوقات معينة أو أزمنة وأيام محددة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن بعدها ننطلق ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]



ليس للصيام أزمان وأوقات مُعينه . 
فى أي وقت يمكن للإنسان أن يصوم مُنفرداً وليس فقط أن يصوم مع شعب الكنيسه.
ولم يضع الكتاب أزمانً وأوقات مُعينه للصوم . 
بل قال صوموا دون تحديد وقت.​
​.:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*طيب أختصارا أستاذ عبود ..

الصوم مثله مثل أى وسيلة أخرى تساعد الأنسان على الدخول فى شركة مع الله ..

مثل الصلاة مثلا أنت تقتطع وقتا من يومك وتوجه قلبك وذهنك للحديث مع الله ومناجاته ..

كذلك الصوم تمسك وتضبط نفسك عن بعض الأمور التى يشتهيها جسدك لترتفع بروحك لتتحد بالله ..

المهم أن تدخل فى حالة روحية فى فترة الصوم تكون بقوة أكثر من الأيام العادية ..

موضوع ترتيب الأصوام وأنواع الأطعمة وساعات الصيام هو ترتيب من قبل الكنيسة ليتوافق الصوم مع بعض المناسبات خلال العام وليكون هناك حالة شركة بين المؤمنيين فى الكنيسة ..

وهذه أمور ليست ثابتة فى كل الكنائس فلا داعى لمناقشتها لعدم الدخول فى جدالات ..

فالمهم هو هدف الصوم وكيف تحققه أن تسمو روحياتك ومتطلباتها عن متطلبات الجسد ليس عن أذلال ولا تجويع بل عن محبة فى الدخول فى شركة الله ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طيب أختصارا أستاذ عبود ..
> 
> كذلك الصوم تمسك وتضبط نفسك عن بعض الأمور التى يشتهيها جسدك لترتفع بروحك لتتحد بالله ..
> ​*



*[FONT=&quot]شكرا للردود *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن الفقير الذى لا يملك لأيجاد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما يشتهى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف يكون روحانياً ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو قلنا أنه محروم ( غصب عنه ومش بأرادته ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين الروحانيات هنا واين يكون موضع تهذيب النفس ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكرا للردود *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن الفقير الذى لا يملك لأيجاد *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما يشتهى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف يكون روحانياً ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو قلنا أنه محروم ( غصب عنه ومش بأرادته ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين الروحانيات هنا واين يكون موضع تهذيب النفس ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



مش كل إنسان صايم هيرتقي روحياً .

ومش كُل إنسان فقير معدوم روحياً

الصيام يكون رغبه شخصيه وليس إجبار من الكتاب أو الظروف.

الآباء الرهبان هم من نقول عليهم محرومون حقيقة وليس الفقراء .

لإن الفقراء أيضا يجدون ما يجعلهم يعيشون .حتي لو عيش نآشف .

يعني لو عنده لحمه هيآكل لحمه . مش لإنه محروم علشان فقير يبقا هيكون مُرتفع روحياً.

[/FONT]​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكرا للردود *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن الفقير الذى لا يملك لأيجاد *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما يشتهى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف يكون روحانياً ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو قلنا أنه محروم ( غصب عنه ومش بأرادته ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين الروحانيات هنا واين يكون موضع تهذيب النفس ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*
أشتهائات الجسد كثيرة وأحدها الطعام ..

وكما قلت الموضوع ليس حرمان أو تجويع بل فعل بالأرادة والمحبة ..

فلو صام أنسان عن الطعام والشراب ولم يصوم عن الكذب والشتيمة والظلم والزنا ألخ فلا قيمة للصوم ..

*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2014)

شوف يا عوبد
الصيام من وجهة النظر المسيحية انة بيعيد الانسان للحالة الاولى حيث ان ادم كان يعيش فى جنة عدن بدون لحوم
حسب الكتاب المقدس الللة لم يشرع بالذبح الا بعد الطوفان
ثانيا الكنيسة تاخذ من مثل دانيال والفتية الثلاثة وهما فى الاسر ومرضوش ياكلوا  اطيباب الملك وظلوا صائمين ورغم ذلك وجدهم الملك افضل حالا وصحة من اللذين تنعموا فى هذة الاطياب واختارهم دون غيرهم فى مهام معينة
يعنى الكتاب بيقولك ان الصيام بيعطى نعمة وصحة


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

أذن هل الصيام هنا مجرد تطوع لتهذيب النفس ؟
لو كان تطوع لماذا تُحدد له أوقات معينة أو أزمنة وأيام محددة ؟
ومن بعدها ننطلق ؟

بعد اذن الجميع انا ليا تعليق  طبعا كل المشاركات رائعة الرب يبارككم..

لكن عاوزة الفت نظر مستر عبود لنقطة انه احنا كمسحيين معندناش نقطة الانطلاق  دى 
بمعنى انه الانسان المسيحى اللى صايم صيام حقيقى  مبينتظرش لحظة الانطلاق علشان ياكل ما لذ وطاب لالالا بالعكس ده لو حصل كده هيكون هو مقيد بخطية وشهوات الطعام مسيطرة عليه .. احنا بنزعل لانه الصيام خلص!!

لو كنت بتشوف مشاركتنا هنا عن الاكل الفطارى والاكلات المختلفة اللى بنعملها بعد الصيام ده بيكون على سبيل المزاح ولانه  كمان احنا مش قديسين وبيوتنا فيها اطفال  محتاجين يتغذوا كويس واجسادهم محتاجه تنويع فى انواع الاكل فلازم يكون بعد صيام طويل فى تشكيل واختلاف فى نوعية الطعام ...

بقصد انه احنا مش صايمين محرومين و هنموت على الاكل الفطارى  لدرجة انه ننتظر وقت الفطار لننطلق على الاكلات الدسمة ولو ده حصل من البعض بعتقد انه محتاج يعيد النظر فى صيامه واعترافه امام اب الاعتراف 
الصح ان الانسان المسيحى يحب اوقات الصوم  والاكل اخر اهتمامه  لانه شهوة الطعام مثلها مثل اى خطية ممكن الانسان يكون مربوط بيها .


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش كل إنسان صايم هيرتقي روحياً .
> 
> ​



صح 

الإنقطاع عن شهوة الطعام ، بيعطينا *فرصــــــــــــــة* لنمو الروح 

و اللى يفرق بين الناس اللى صايمة (الفقير والبخيل واللى خايف من كلام الناس )

ان فية واحد ناصــــح هينتهز الفرصة دى لينمو ، وواحد تانى لأ .... والتلاتة إسمهم صايمين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أشتهائات الجسد كثيرة وأحدها الطعام ..
> وكما قلت الموضوع ليس حرمان أو تجويع بل فعل بالأرادة والمحبة ..
> فلو صام أنسان عن الطعام والشراب ولم يصوم عن الكذب والشتيمة والظلم والزنا ألخ فلا قيمة للصوم ..
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]مثل ماذا ؟ السيكو سيكو مثلاً ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكذب والشتيمة والظلم والزنا لا علاقة لهم بالصوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالوصايا لم تأت مقرونة بالصيام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا نمتنع فقط أثناءه ثم نعود لأقترافه أيام الفطر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> شوف يا عوبد
> الصيام من وجهة النظر المسيحية انة *بيعيد الانسان للحالة الاولى *حيث ان ادم كان يعيش فى جنة عدن بدون لحوم


 *[FONT=&quot]وآدم فى الجنة كان عُرياناً ...فهل معنى كدة نرجع نعيش بلابيص ؟!*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> احنا بنزعل لانه الصيام خلص!!
> 
> .


*أيوة يعنى أية الحكمة برضه ؟*​


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صح
> الإنقطاع عن شهوة الطعام ، بيعطينا *فرصــــــــــــــة* لنمو الروح


*أزاى تنمو الروح يعنى ؟
بدل السمنة تاكلى بزيت 
أية علاقته بالروح ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وآدم فى الجنة كان عُرياناً ...فهل معنى كدة نرجع نعيش بلابيص ؟!*​​


الاجابة 
  العبرة  بالجوهر  لا بالمظهر   -
 بالموضوع لا بالــــشكل 
علما   بان استفساراتك اللامنطقية لا تساندها اى نصوص  لا كتابية ولا ابائية   
فما  مدى     جدية الاستفسارات   ؟؟  والتعليقات ؟؟؟!!  
والى اى مدى حريتك فى اختيار  "اى تعبيرات  عن اى افكار".
[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وآدم فى الجنة كان عُرياناً ...فهل معنى كدة نرجع نعيش بلابيص ؟!*​​


لا مش كدة عوبد
وخصوصوا ان ادم لم يدرك انة عريان  اوكان مسببلة مشكلة غير بعد مخالفتة الوصية
لم يكن يرى ان هناك شىء شرير او نظرة غير نظيفة[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]يا جماعة سؤالى عن الحكمة من الأمتناع عن أصناف معينة من الطعام*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية الحكمة من الزيت بدل السمنة أو السبيط بدل الفرخة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا واحد باضرب بيض عيون على أتنين توست الصبح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقولك ماتكلش بيض أيام الصيام ...أضرب فول ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وواحد تانى مابيطيقش أصلا ريحة البيض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلما يقوله أضرب فول ما تفرقش معاه... 
فين الروحانيات أو نمو ال[FONT=&quot]روح [/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]اللى فى تحريم أصناف معينة هنا ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أنا مابشربش غير مية عادية من الحنفية ...لما يقولى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]" *​*[FONT=&quot]حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لَيْلَةَ ٱلصِّيَامِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] البيّبسِىْ كُوْلآ وَمَا فَتَحْتُمُ مِنْ الكَانّزْ "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البيبسى كولآ هنا بالنسبة لى ليست من ضمن ما أشتهى يعنى حرم زى ما حرمش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نفس الشئ للجماعة النباتيين ... لما تقوله بلاها لحوم أو منتجات ألبان ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهمتونى كدة ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين  الحكمة من تحريم صنوف معينة من الأكل ؟ [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> علما   بان* استفساراتك اللامنطقية *لا تساندها اى نصوص  لا كتابية ولا ابائية
> *فما  مدى     جدية الاستفسارات   ؟؟*  والتعليقات ؟؟؟!!  والى اى مدى


*ما مطلبتش نصوص
طلبت حكمة 
عندك أشرحها ...مش كل سؤال هتدخل تعترض وخلاص

*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة يعنى أية الحكمة برضه ؟*​
> *أزاى تنمو الروح يعنى ؟
> بدل السمنة تاكلى بزيت
> أية علاقته بالروح ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *​



 *1)-*الروح تنمو*   - بسبب فترات طويلة من الانقطاع المطلق  عن كل  طعام او شراب   
وعن العلاقة الزوجية المقدسة مهما كانت مشروعة ..
*2)-* الروح تنمو* من جداول مكثفة  للقراءات الروحية  والقداسات اليومية التى تنتهى قرابة الغروب يوميا و تنمو  بواسطة  السهرات الكيهكية يوميا للتسبيح والترتيل من الغروب الى الشروق.
*3)- *الروح تنمو* بسبب   برامج مكثفة من تدريبات  الاعتكاف  وممارسة الميطانيات   اى السجود الكامل  الى الارض  وتلاوة  صلاة  ياربي يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى ارحمنى انا الخاطئ
*4)- *الروح تنمو* بسبب جداول وبرامج مكثفة للوعظ ودرس الكتاب المقدس  والابائيات .والنهضات الانتعاشية.
*5)-* الروح تنمو* بسبب   نوبات مكثفة من مؤتمرات الخلوة الروحية للوعظ والترنيم التى يتم تكثيفها فى الكنائس بمسمى  ((نهضة الصوم المقدس)).


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2014)

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...at-Al-Soum__01-CH2-06-Al-Ta3am-Al-Nabaty.html


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما مطلبتش نصوص
> طلبت حكمة
> عندك أشرحها ...مش كل سؤال هتدخل تعترض وخلاص
> 
> *​



انا  مفروض مااعترضشي  على كلمة  ان ادم كان بلبوص 
وان الغرض من الصوم ان  - نعود " بللابيص "....(...) 
انت ايه  رأئيك.؟  تقبل هذا الاسلوب فى الحوار؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> *​​​​​*[FONT=&quot]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للمسيحية ...( وهو موضوعنا بالقطع ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو العائد على الله بأمتناع[FONT=&quot] الناس*​* عن أصناف أكل معينة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا مافيش لحوم ولا منتجات ألبان ...وفيه سمك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهنا مافيش لحوم ولاسمك ...و حوالى أكثر من 200 يوم صيام فى السنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهى الحكمة بالأمتناع عن أصناف معينة أو الأمتناع عن الأكل من أساسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماهو العائد على الطرفين ( الله والأنسان ) من هذا الصيام ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
عمر المسيحية    اطلاقا   ما  قالت ان عائداً  ما من اى نوع   يعود على الله اطلاقاً  فهو المنزه عن كل احتياج.
نصوص قدسية من سفر  زكريا النبي الكاهن   -نرى فيها  الرب لائما على من يظنونه كاسباً   من اصوامهم  :  * الاصحاح7 *:نص{4. ثُمَّ صَارَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ:
5. [اِسْأَلْ جَمِيعِ شَعْبِ الأَرْضِ وَالْكَهَنَةِ: لَمَّا صُمْتُمْ وَنُحْتُمْ فِي الشَّهْرِ الْخَامِسِ وَالشَّهْرِ السَّابِعِ وَذَلِكَ هَذِهِ السَّبْعِينَ سَنَةً فَهَلْ صُمْتُمْ صَوْماً لِي أَنَا؟
*6. وَلَمَّا أَكَلْتُمْ وَلَمَّا شَرِبْتُمْ أَفَمَا كُنْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الآكِلِينَ وَأَنْتُمُ الشَّارِبِينَ؟*
7. أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي نَادَى بِهِ الرَّبُّ عَنْ يَدِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الأَوَّلِينَ حِينَ كَانَتْ أُورُشَلِيمُ مَعْمُورَةً وَمُسْتَرِيحَةً وَمُدُنُهَا حَوْلَهَا وَالْجَنُوبُ وَالسَّهْلُ مَعْمُورَيْنِ؟].
8. وَكَانَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى زَكَرِيَّا:
9*. [هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: اقْضُوا قَضَاءَ الْحَقِّ وَاعْمَلُوا إِحْسَاناً وَرَحْمَةً كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مَعَ أَخِيهِ.
10. وَلاَ تَظْلِمُوا الأَرْمَلَةَ وَلاَ الْيَتِيمَ وَلاَ الْغَرِيبَ وَلاَ الْفَقِيرَ وَلاَ يُفَكِّرْ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ شَرّاً عَلَى أَخِيهِ فِي قَلْبِهِ.*
11. فَأَبُوا أَنْ يُصْغُوا وَأَعْطُوا كَتِفاً مُعَانِدَةً وَثَقَّلُوا آذَانَهُمْ عَنِ السَّمْعِ.
12. بَلْ جَعَلُوا قَلْبَهُمْ مَاساً لِئَلاَّ يَسْمَعُوا الشَّرِيعَةَ وَالْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ بِرُوحِهِ عَنْ يَدِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الأَوَّلِينَ. فَجَاءَ غَضَبٌ عَظِيمٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ.}انتهى الاقتباس
+++++++
الرب الاله يخبر زكريا ان يبلغهم ان صومهم هم من صاموه  وان اكلهم هم من اكلوه    وانه معنى  بالعدل والامانة   والصدق  والانصاف  والاخلاص فى العمل  وعندما تخلوا عنه  اصابهم السؤء.
[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

علفكرة استاذ عبود  الصوم من غير صلاة وقراءة من الانجيل  والبعد عن كل اشتهاء او خطية 
لا يكون صيام !!
فالصييام فترة فيها الانسان بيكون اغلب وقته بيقضيه فى الصلاة والانقطاع عن الاكل ومبيشغلش نفسه غير بالقراءات الروحية محدش هينشغل طول اليوم بوليمة فول مثلا!!!
زى ولايم المحمر والمشمر 


كمان التكاثر بيكون فى الحيوانات والطيور واحنا فى الصيام بيكون  فى ضبط للعلاقة الزوجية  يعنى على اد مبيقدر الانسان انه يضبط نفسه لانه بيكون فى وقت الاصوام منشغل بالصلاة وقراءة الانجيل  فأحنا بناكل اكل نباتى ومش نتاج عن عملية تكاثر بين الحيوانات  اوالطيور


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2014)

على فكرة انا سئلت قبلك الاسئلة دى كتير واكتر منها ومن خلال قرايتى فهمت كتير لية
واحدة واحدة كدة والصورة توضح
وعلى فكرة الصيام الصحيح مش امتناع عن اكل معين بس بل الصيام الامتناع ما تحبة
فالاية تقول الروح يشتهى ضد الجسد والجسد يشتهى ضد الروح 
ما فائدة انى بحب الفول واكلة طول الصيام مثلا؟؟؟
الصيام تذليل وتطويع الجسد ضد رغباتة وشهواتة 
متنساش تقرا اللينك يا محامينا
وشوفلنا موضوع الواد اللى عندة تسع سنسن دة وقال اتحبس عشان 5 ارغفة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*ماهى الحكمة انى آكل بالزيت ولا أأكل بالسمن
ما هى الحكمة أنى أمتنع عن لحوم ...أسماك ممكن
ومرة أسماك ولحوم لآ
مااااهى الحكمة من ذلك
ماهو علاقة النمو الروحى بهذا ؟؟!!!
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*أستاذ عبود حضرتك من البداية كان سؤالك على مافهمت عن الصوم عموما ..
مش عن تفصيلات الصوم ..

وعلى العموم بعض الكنائس بترتب الصوم عن بعض الأطعمة الحيوانية على مثل طبيعة الأنسان الأول قبل الخطية وأنه لم يكن مسموح له بأكل اللحم ..

*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أذن هل الصيام هنا مجرد تطوع لتهذيب النفس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كان تطوع لماذا تُحدد له أوقات معينة أو أزمنة وأيام محددة ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن بعدها ننطلق ؟[/FONT]*​
> 
> 
> 
> :​[/FONT]



" ننطلق  "  الى    إيه  لامؤاخذه؟؟؟؟
ومن قال  لك ان الكنيسة  تقول  لشعبها  ان  * " ينطلقوا "؟؟؟


الزميل الفاضل   

الصوم هو فترات      من النهضة ومن اجمل - اجمل مافيها  انها عبادة جماعية - ونهضة جماعية 
وتوجد اصوام  فردية     تنظمها   مباحثات المرء  مع اب اعترافه    او مرشده الروحى  
قد يكون  لها اسباب ودوافع فردية 
اما  الاصوام الجماعية  فهى برامج مكثفة نهضوية تعليمية    على المستوى  الاتحادى الجماعى للجماعة المقدسة   بروح واحد - كصوم نينوى المدينة العظيمة   - وهى فترات   يفترض فيها  ان  تحفز الانسان  للتقدم الروحى   لا " للانطلاق "   يا زميلنا  "المنطلق "
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أستاذ عبود حضرتك من البداية كان سؤالك على مافهمت عن الصوم عموما ..
> مش عن تفصيلات الصوم ..
> 
> 
> *​


*سؤالى أهو ...
:download::download:
*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للمسيحية ...( وهو موضوعنا بالقطع ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو العائد على الله بأمتناع[FONT=&quot] الناس*​* عن أصناف أكل معينة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا مافيش لحوم ولا منتجات ألبان ...وفيه سمك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهنا مافيش لحوم ولاسمك ...و حوالى أكثر من 200 يوم صيام فى السنة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهى الحكمة بالأمتناع عن أصناف معينة أو الأمتناع عن الأكل من أساسه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وماهو العائد على الطرفين ( الله والأنسان ) من هذا الصيام ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكرا للردود *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن الفقير الذى لا يملك لأيجاد *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما يشتهى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف يكون روحانياً ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو قلنا أنه محروم ( غصب عنه ومش بأرادته ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين الروحانيات هنا واين يكون موضع تهذيب النفس ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


الاستثناء مهما  تكرر  لا يكون قاعدة 
ونظام     الكنيسة يحتوى  على مؤائد الاغابي  ...الذى استنبطت   منه بعض الاديان فكرة مؤائد الرحمن 
ولا يزال الى اليوم كانتين اى كنيسة يقدم مأكولات من كافة الاصناف الصيامية  البيتى  بعد القداس باسعار رمزية للجميع ..وتقوم لجان الخدمة الاجتماعية بالكنائس   بمحاولة  سد الفجوات التموينية والاجتماعية بين الطبقات المجتمعية ...
شكرا لاهتمامك[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سؤالى أهو ...
> :download::download:
> *
> 
> ...



*طيب حقك على يا عبود بك :t19:

بالنسبة لترتيب الأصوام " من مواعيد ونظام وموانع الطعام " رتبته بعض الكنائس على حسب رؤيتها للكتاب المقدس فى بعض الأمور التى تخص الصوم ..

يعنى مثلا لما ربنا قال لآدم ماتكولش من شجرة معينة ده نوع من الصيام ..

دانيال النبى والفتية الثلاثة صاموا عن الطعام وكانوا يأكلوا البقول ..

وموسى النبى صام لأستلام الشريعة ..

والسيد المسيح نفسه صام ألى أخره من الأصوام المذكورة ومن هذه الأمور أخذت بعض الكنائس طبيعة أصوامها ..

وتوجد كنائس أخرى ليس لديها نمط معين فى الصيام لأن المسيحية ليس بها فروض بل المهم هو أن تنمى علاقتك مع الله بأى وسيلة ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> يعنى مثلا لما ربنا قال لآدم ماتكولش من شجرة معينة ده نوع من الصيام ..
> 
> دانيال النبى والفتية الثلاثة صاموا عن الطعام وكانوا يأكلوا البقول ..
> ...


*يا باشا ايوة ( صام ) ...لية ؟؟ بيصوم لية ؟؟؟*
*يعنى لما أمتنع عن أكل أو أنواع معينة منه 
أية دخلها بعلاقتى مع ربنا ؟ 
لية عايزنى أعذب نفسى ؟
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا باشا ايوة ( صام ) ...لية ؟؟ بيصوم لية ؟؟؟*
> *يعنى لما أمتنع عن أكل أو أنواع معينة منه
> أية دخلها بعلاقتى مع ربنا ؟
> لية عايزنى أعذب نفسى ؟
> *​



ربنا   مش  عايزنى  أعذب نفسي - مطلقاً 
{ لايوجد  نص آيه كتابية ولا قول ابائي بهذا المفهوم اطلاقا  }
أنا اللى محتاج أضبط نفسي
اتحكم فى نفسي 
أقلل  ثقل  جسدى وشراهته 
وانفعالاته الغريزية والغضبية 
انا  اللى محتاج فترات للانقطاع  عن الاهتمامات الدينيوية بالمآكل والمشارب.
انا اللى احتاج اشترك مع الفقير فى احاسيسه  وظروفه  .. طواعية ..لتوحيد نمط معيشة شعب الكنيسة كشعب واحد.

انا اللى احتاج  مواسم للنهضة الجماعية       -  
وفترات    للنشاطات الشعبية الكنيسية على مستوى الجماعة المقدسة {من صلاوات اعتكافات عظات تسبيح   }


----------



## تيمو (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> *​​​​​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للمسيحية ...( وهو موضوعنا بالقطع ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو العائد على الله بأمتناع[FONT=&quot] الناس*​* عن أصناف أكل معينة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا مافيش لحوم ولا منتجات ألبان ...وفيه سمك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهنا مافيش لحوم ولاسمك ...و حوالى أكثر من 200 يوم صيام فى السنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهى الحكمة بالأمتناع عن أصناف معينة أو الأمتناع عن الأكل من أساسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماهو العائد على الطرفين ( الله والأنسان ) من هذا الصيام ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



من المهم أن تلاحظ أن الصوم في الكتاب المقدس ارتبط بالصلاة، تستطيع أن تلاحظ ذلك من خلال أقوال المسيح: مثلاً: وأما هذا الجنس، فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم .... صوموا وصلوا لئلا تقعوا في تجربة... وفي سفر أعمال الرسل عندما أراد التلاميذ فرز شاول وبرنابا صاموا وصلوا ... 

في العهد القديم ارتبط الصوم بالبكاء والصلاة ومثال ذلك النبي دانيال ... وداود حينما صام بسبب خطاياه ... 

الصوم هو استعداد لخدمة مثل ما فعله المسيح وموسى والتلاميذ. وفيه ممكن نطلب التوبة ... 

الكنيسة حددت أيام معينة للصوم لتبقي على أجواء الشركة بروح واحدة، وحينما حددت أنواع معينة كانت بناءً على بعض النصوص الكتابية التي ذكرها الزملاء سابقاً. ولكن أنتَ كمسيحي تستطيع أن تختار طريقة الصوم التي تراها مناسبة. فالأصل بالصوم الإنقطاع. والأصل بالصوم الشركة والوحدة، فالتلاميذ كانوا يصومون معاً في بعض الأحيان.

الصوم لا يجب أن تعزله عن الصلاة أو الشركة أو الهدف ...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> *​​​​​*[FONT=&quot]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للمسيحية ...( وهو موضوعنا بالقطع ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو العائد على الله بأمتناع[FONT=&quot] الناس*​* عن أصناف أكل معينة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا مافيش لحوم ولا منتجات ألبان ...وفيه سمك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهنا مافيش لحوم ولاسمك ...و حوالى أكثر من 200 يوم صيام فى السنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهى الحكمة بالأمتناع عن أصناف معينة أو الأمتناع عن الأكل من أساسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماهو العائد على الطرفين ( الله والأنسان ) من هذا الصيام ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


------

الله  لن يعود عليه عائد من الاصوام البشرية  فهل  هذا  سببا  وجيها  لالغائها ؟؟؟
كلام جميل  
طيب  :*الله لن يعود عليه عائد من جميع اعمال العبادات والطاعات بما فيها فعل الرحمة والصدقات البشرية  وطبعا الصلاوات فهل هذا سببا وجيهها لالغائها وابطالها؟؟؟؟​*؟[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أذن هل الصيام هنا مجرد تطوع لتهذيب النفس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كان تطوع لماذا تُحدد له أوقات معينة أو أزمنة وأيام محددة ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن بعدها ننطلق ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]



*كلام جميل *​ ..
بص يا اخي 
* (1)  فى المؤسسة الطبية التى انتسب اليها 
تمر علينا ايام فى السنة تأتى الينا   لجان   من  جهات سيادية  رقابية عليا  :كالرقابة الادارية - والجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات  ولجان التفتيش الصيدلي   والدوائي   ..ويستغرق عمل  كل منها  بضعة ايام الى اسبوع او اكثر ..
فهل معنى ذلك انها غائبة طوال بقية العام   وهل معنى ذلك انها تسمح (( للانطلاق ))بقية العام .

*(2)  تقوم المؤسسة الطبية  التى اعمل بها بتنظيم الملتقيات العلمية والمؤتمرات البحثية والامتحانات الدورية لنا نحن الاطباء وتستمر  من اسبوع الى عشر ايام   لفترتين   سنوياً  للتأكد من جهوزية  مستوانا الطبي ... فهل هى ههنا   تسمحلنا بالانطلاق  بقية العام.
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

على نفس القياس  :" الكنيسة"  والاصوام .
وشكرا[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]هل قرأ أحد منى عن ألغاء شئ ؟ أو المطالبة بألغائه ؟!!!!*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ردأً على :*​​ *



			ربنا مش عايزنى أعذب نفسي - مطلقاً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن موقع الأنبا تكلا ...والذى تفضل العريس جرجس بوضعه لى 

وفي حديث القديس بولس الرسول عن خدمته هو وزملائه، قال *​​ *[FONT=&quot]" في تعب وكد، في أسهار مرارًا كثيرة، في جوع وعطش، في أصوام مرارًا كثيرة "(2كو 11: 27). *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
وقال أيضًا "تدربت أن اشبع وان أجوع" (في 4: 12).[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد طوب الله حالة الجوع فقال:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"طوباكم أيها الجياع الآن، لأنكم ستشبعون "(لو 6: 21)


[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ردأً على :*​​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن موقع الأنبا تكلا ...والذى تفضل العريس جرجس بوضعه لى
> 
> وفي حديث القديس بولس الرسول عن خدمته هو وزملائه، قال *​​ *[FONT=&quot]" في تعب وكد، في أسهار مرارًا كثيرة، في جوع وعطش، في أصوام مرارًا كثيرة "(2كو 11: 27). *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وقال أيضًا "تدربت أن اشبع وان أجوع" (في 4: 12).*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد طوب الله حالة الجوع فقال:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"طوباكم أيها الجياع الآن، لأنكم ستشبعون "(لو 6: 21)
> 
> 
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



إقتباس من المقال :



> وأن كان جوع لعازر المسكين قد أهله للجلوس في حضن أبينا إبراهيم، علي اعتبار أنه استوفي تعبه علي الأرض علي الرغم من أن ذلك كان بغير إرادته، فكم بالأكثر ينال خيرًا في الأبدية من قد جاع ههنا بإرادته، نسكًا وزهدًا، وتقربًا إلي الله.



يعني حتي لو تجربة الجوع كانت خارجه عن إرادتنا ونجوع غصب فهذا يحعلنا فى عُمق روحي أكثر ممن لا يجوع ..

لإن الجائع حسب قدر جوعه يلجأ إلي الرب ليقويه .
والفقير الذي لا يجد فهو لا يجد سوي الرب ليفكر فيه ليعطيه معونته.

لكن الذي لا يجوع نادراً ما يُفكر فى الرب إلا عِند الحاجه.

*ليس المستوي الروحي المُنتظر من الفقراء هو إنهم يكونوا لاهوتيين مع إنه فيه لاهوتيين.
وليس المستوي الروحي المنتظر منهم هو الدخول فى مُحادثات عقائديه.

*المستوي الروحي الداخلي يكون مُرتفع لإنه لا يري سوي الرب أمامه..

*قد يُدخلنا الرب فى تدرايب قهريه علي الجوع ..

مثلاً ـ الذي يتوه فى الصحراء 40 يوماً . دون طعام . أو مياه .
هل هذا هُنا نعتبره صائم .؟..لكن مِن المُمكن أن يري الرب من خلال هذا الموقف.
بأن يُنقذه أخيراً..إذا هو قد هرف الرب ...بسبب الجوع ..رغم أنه لم يكن صائم . بل مُجبر.
لكنه تلامس مع الله فأنقذه .
وفى الحقيقه هو لم ينقذه من جوع الجسد . بل أنقذه من جوع الروح .
وحصل علي غاية الرب مِن كل الفضائل التي نمارسها وهي آن يعرفه .

*ليس الصائم يعذبه الرب بالصيام..بل الصائم طواعية يعذب النفس بعد تحقيق مُشتهياتها فتجد الروح طعام وشبع فى الذي نُعب النفس لِأجله.

*الجوع كآفر ..مابالك اللي يكون جعآن وميكفرش .!.هيكون آحسن من اللي شبعآن وبيُلحد.

*كلما تدربت النفس علي الصيام التقشفي لفترات طويله كلما كانت مُستعده للمواقف المختلفه.

يعني لو حصلت مجاعه ولا تفرق معاه..لإنه هنا يُسلم كل الجسد الذي يطلب ما لنفسه للرب ويترك الروح هي التي تقوده نحو الإيمان والتسليم بإن الشبع الحقيقي فيه هو..
فلن يقلق من الجوع لإنه يعلم أن الرب بارك الخمس خبزات وهو يهتم بما تطلبه لأمم أيضا.

*الصيام فضيه جهاديه لن يعرف فضائلها الروحيه إلا الذي يجاهد فيها طواعية وبمحبه للجهاد..

[/FONT]​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ردأً على :*​​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن موقع الأنبا تكلا ...والذى تفضل العريس جرجس بوضعه لى
> 
> وفي حديث القديس بولس الرسول عن خدمته هو وزملائه، قال *​​ *[FONT=&quot]" في تعب وكد، في أسهار مرارًا كثيرة، في جوع وعطش، في أصوام مرارًا كثيرة "(2كو 11: 27). *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وقال أيضًا "تدربت أن اشبع وان أجوع" (في 4: 12).*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد طوب الله حالة الجوع فقال:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"طوباكم أيها الجياع الآن، لأنكم ستشبعون "(لو 6: 21)
> 
> 
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
اقتطاع اى   جزء من  موضوع لن  يوضح الصورة كاملة .
1- الجياع والعطاش   المطوبين  والممدوحين  فى العظة  على الجبل   - هما  الجياع والعطاش الى البر الالهى المتجسد  فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح   ((متى5ولوقا6))  فالمسيح  ماؤنا الحى يو4 وخبز حياتنا يو6و10
.كما يقول داوود  فى المزمور :63 يا الله الهى اليك أبكر إذ عطشت نفسي اليك )
.وايضا (كما يشتاق الايل الى  جداول المياه كذلك تشتاق نفسي اليك يا الهى  ..عطشت نفسي للاله الحى .. )) -(مز42)
اى ادراك النفس احتياجها الروحى للاله الحقيقي محبها وفاديها وراعيها الصالح..
2- الجوع والعطش المذكور فى رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول  ..هو بسبب انهماكه الطاغى  فى السعى والترحال  للكرازة والوعظ والخدمات الكنائسية المتعددة التى كان يؤءسسها ..وإهماله متطلبات ذاته الشخصية .
+إذن   النص المقتطع من موقع الانبا تكلا  - لا  يغبط الجوع والعطش  * لمجرد  تعذيب النفس * .
لكن يغبط   انهماك النفس فى الاعمال التعبدية او الخدمية او الكنائسية  -فتسهو  عن الطعام والشراب.
+++لا سادية ولا ماسوشية : فقط انشغال بالصلاوات بالاجابي والابصلمودية قياما فى التسبحة والقداس  وانحصارا فى اجتماعات الوعظ .
+++ بالنسبة   لنوعية المأكولات * التى  تنظم بعض الكنائس  اكلها:
أ-  ليس تحريما  ولا تنجيساً  للانواع  الاخرى مطلقاً.
ب- لانها تتطلب : جهدا اقل  من حيث الجهد والوقت فى الاعداد والتقديم .
ج- لانها الارخص ثمنا  والاسهل توفراً  فى الاسواق الشعبية . وبالتالى الاقرب الى العمومية.
د-  لانها  اقل من حيث القيمة الغذائية نوعا ما  واخف على المعدة واسهل هضما ..واقل اثارة للغرائز الغضبية والجنسية.
(*)  نتكلم هنا   * عموما  * نوعا  ما  - رغم ان لكل قاعدة شواذ

[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كما ذكر المشاركين ليس للصوم اوقات معينة
وكذلك ليس للصوم اكلات معينة
وانما تحديد مواعيد للصوم واكلات معينة 
هذا اجتهاد كنسى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*شكراً لأهتمامكم جميعاً ...ولا أريد أن اُثقل عليكم 
واضح أن الصيام حالة مُجتمعية مُفعّلة بحماسة الجماعات لها 
فالبعض يراها فرض - والآخرين - يرونها تقليد رسولى أو آبائى أو هكذا سُنة الأولين 
**
والتقرب الى الله بالجوع والعطش ...**الحكمة منه
النمو الروحى - البعد الروحى - السمو الروحى - التهذيب الروحى - الأرتفاع الروحى 




*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 ديسمبر 2014)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *أيوة يعنى أية الحكمة برضه ؟*​
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > []
> >
> > *الطعام النباتى .( بيخلى الجسد خفيف ) فبيعطى إمكانية لعمل وسمو الروح  ..
> > العكس صحيح
> ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*يا أستاذ عبود ..
نوعية الطعام مش هى اللى هاتعمل مشكلة خالص ..
لو حضرتك عايز تصوم صوم المسيحيين وهيتعبك موضوع الأكل النباتى مفيش مشكلة بلاش منه 
صوم بقلبك وكل أكلك العادى بس بكمية أقل وحاول تنقطع عن الأكل فترة معينة على قد ما تقددر
ولا تزعلش نفسك .. ​*


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أذن هل الصيام هنا مجرد تطوع لتهذيب النفس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كان تطوع لماذا تُحدد له أوقات معينة أو أزمنة وأيام محددة ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن بعدها ننطلق ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]



تحديد أوقات معينة فقط لأجل الشركة، أن الكل يشترك معاً، وده مفهوم الوحدة العملية، مع تذكار كل أعمال الله الخلاصيه لأجلنا علشان كده بتتحط في أوقات معينه، زي الصوم الكبير وغيرها، اما موضوع الأكل والشرب مش هو ده القضية خالص، لأن ملكوت الله ليس أكلاً ولا شرباً...​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ملحوظة مع التصحيح، الأكل النباتي والا غيرة لا يعطي سمو للروح ولا غيرها، الأكل أكل يخص الجسد ولأجل صحته، ولازم نراعي احتياجاته بدون مبالغة او انتقاص، ولا نخرج خارج المعنى لندَّعي شيء لا علاقة له بالواقع العملي المعاش، فليس من الصح اننا ندعم فكرة اكل معين، لأن الأكل الصيامي متعب للغاية، الفول والطعمية والبصارة والبقوليات متعبة جداً للجسد بل واحياناً بتمرض من كثرتها، وهي متعبة للقولون جداً والمعدة أيضاً...​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> لأن الأكل الصيامي *متعب للغاية،* الفول والطعمية والبصارة والبقوليات متعبة جداً للجسد بل واحياناً بتمرض من كثرتها، وهي *متعبة للقولون* جداً والمعدة أيضاً...​


:love34::love34::love34:

*تعرف يا أيمن نفسى فى أية ؟؟؟
نفسى مرة واحدة أمسك تشريع 
ألاقى قواعد معينة أتناقش فيها *
*المشكلة انى مش لاقى فى المسيحية تشريعات 
بصراحة  ..آجى أمسك حاجة علشان أفهمها
الاقى نفسى ماسك مية 
*

​


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2014)

يا غالي المسيح الرب جه ليحررنا من رباطات الناموس، وأعطانا حرية مجد أولاد الله، فالصوم مش قانون تشريعي فرضي، بل هو داخل في حرية أولاد الله، فالإنسان بيصوم بتدبير خاص من الناحية الشخصية، وتدبير عام من جهة شركة الكنيسة ككل، علشان كده الكنيسة بتتفق على ميعاد عام للجميع، لكن كل واحد بيخصص مواعيد صومه الانقطاعي حسب حاجته وحالته بدون مغالاه ولا بارتخاء وكسل وتهاون، لأن الصوم ما هو إلا قمع الجسد وإخضاعه لكي لا يحيا الإنسان تحت سلطان غريزته وكما يحركه الجسد، بل تحت سلطان وقوة قيادة الله وعمله في القلب...

المهم المسيحية مش قوانين ولا نواميس، بل حرية منضبطة في التقوى تحت إرشاد الله الحي الذي هو من يقود النفس ويُربيها وحده فقط، لذلك الرب نفسه قال خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني... لذلك يقود الله النفس بروحه هو وليس تحت سلطان الناس وفكرهم، علشان كده لا هتلاقي تشريع ولا قانون زي العهد القديم أو اي دين آخر مهما ما كان، لأن الموضوع هنا مش قيادة إنسان بل حركة قلب نحو الله حسب توجيه الله نفسه وهذا يتطلب أن الإنسان يكون عنده اشتياق لسماع صوت الله وطلبة أن يعلن نفسه ويقوده نحوه هو بنفسه...​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> يا غالي المسيح الرب جه ليحررنا من رباطات الناموس، وأعطانا حرية مجد أولاد الله، ​


*خِتامُهُ مِسكْ
:t4::t4::t4:
*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 ديسمبر 2014)

الصوم هو صوم النفس والروح هو صوم ارواحنا عن الخطية وعن معصية الله اوالمقصود بالصوم هو كبح شهوة النفس وضبط المشاعر حتى صوم الكلام والتقرب لله


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :love34::love34::love34:
> 
> *تعرف يا أيمن نفسى فى أية ؟؟؟
> نفسى مرة واحدة أمسك تشريع
> ...



*مش هتلاقى فى المسيحية قواعد لأنها عقيدة ( حب )  

كلما شعرنا بالغفران إزداد حبنا

وكلما أحببنا أجزل  			لنا الله العطاء بالغفران. 

وهكذا ندخل في دائرة محبة الله وغفرانه  			العظيم
*
*لكن التشريع موجود
*
(إنى قد أعطيتكم كل بقل يُبزر بزراً على وجه الأرض وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يُبزر بزراً لكم يكون طعاماً ) .... نباتى 

*ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين فإنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *لكن التشريع موجود
> *
> (إنى قد أعطيتكم كل بقل يُبزر بزراً على وجه الأرض وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يُبزر بزراً لكم يكون طعاماً ) .... *نباتى *


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]8. وَيَاكُلُونَ اللَّحْمَ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ مَشْوِيّا بِالنَّارِ مَعَ فَطِيرٍ. عَلَى اعْشَابٍ مُرَّةٍ يَاكُلُونَهُ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9. لا تَاكُلُوا مِنْهُ نَيْئا اوْ طَبِيخا مَطْبُوخا بِالْمَاءِ بَلْ مَشْوِيّا بِالنَّارِ. رَاسَهُ مَعَ اكَارِعِهِ وَجَوْفِهِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فين النباتى هنا ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*​​ 
​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> الصوم هو صوم النفس والروح هو صوم ارواحنا عن الخطية وعن معصية الله اوالمقصود بالصوم هو كبح شهوة النفس وضبط المشاعر حتى صوم الكلام والتقرب لله








AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *مش هتلاقى فى المسيحية قواعد لأنها عقيدة ( حب )
> 
> كلما شعرنا بالغفران إزداد حبنا
> 
> ...



*نفسى أفهم 

إيه الل خلاكوا تشاركوا بعد ما كتب خِتامُهُ مِسكْ ؟؟؟

ما صدقنا ما قال خِتامُهُ مِسكْ :smile02​*




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خِتامُهُ مِسكْ
> :t4::t4::t4:
> *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نفسى أفهم
> 
> إيه الل خلاكوا تشاركوا بعد ما كتب خِتامُهُ مِسكْ ؟؟؟
> 
> ما صدقنا ما قال خِتامُهُ مِسكْ :smile02​*



مهما دخلوا ..وآنتي دخلتي ..وآنا دخلت علشان يكون فعلاً خِتامُهُ مِسكْ :vava:​


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

احنا بعد كده فى كل مرة يسأل فيها مستر عبود اول مشاركة نجبله ختامه مسك
6 صفحات مشاركات وبالنهاية  مشاركة واحده من ختامه مسك سكت وارتاح وهدا هههه
طيب كويس والله اننا عرفنا السر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ياجماعة فيه أسئلة بابقى حابب أتعرف على وجهة نظر المسيحيين فيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بابقى فاهم ( أنت شايفها ازاى )  أو بتقراها أزاى .. باحتاج أفهم  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]منظورك للعقيدة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وليس هدفى النيل من أى نص نهااااااااائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بأتمنى ان الناس تستوعب هذه النقطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما يستوعبنى أيمن وعبد يسوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]ولو انه مسح جزئية الفتة والممبار :smile01
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن عااابده يعمل اللى هو عايزه

:t4::t4::t4:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]8. وَيَاكُلُونَ اللَّحْمَ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ مَشْوِيّا بِالنَّارِ مَعَ فَطِيرٍ. عَلَى اعْشَابٍ مُرَّةٍ يَاكُلُونَهُ.*​​ *[FONT=&quot]9. لا تَاكُلُوا مِنْهُ نَيْئا اوْ طَبِيخا مَطْبُوخا بِالْمَاءِ بَلْ مَشْوِيّا بِالنَّارِ. رَاسَهُ مَعَ اكَارِعِهِ وَجَوْفِهِ.*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فين النباتى هنا ؟[/FONT]*
> ...



ده الإحتفال بعيد الفصح 

المناسبة  .... نجاة أبكار بنى إسرائيل  من الموت

الرمز ........ ذبيحة الحمل الإلهى ( السيد المسيح ) 

مال المناسبة و الرمز  بالطعام النباتى فى الصيام ؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ده الإحتفال بعيد الفصح
> 
> المناسبة  .... نجاة أبكار بنى إسرائيل  من الموت
> 
> ...


*هو كل حاجة رمز ؟؟؟
مافيش حاجة حقيقية ؟؟!!!...
مافيش حاجة عازها ربنا وش كدة وصريحة ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياجماعة فيه أسئلة بابقى حابب أتعرف على وجهة نظر المسيحيين فيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بابقى فاهم ( أنت شايفها ازاى )  أو بتقراها أزاى .. باحتاج أفهم  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]منظورك للعقيدة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] وليس هدفى النيل من أى نص نهااااااااائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> بأتمنى ان الناس تستوعب هذه النقطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما يستوعبنى أيمن وعبد يسوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]ولو انه مسح جزئية الفتة والممبار :smile01
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن عااابده يعمل اللى هو عايزه
> 
> ...



بالنسبة للأسئلة أسأل براحتك خالص فى أى موضوع ..

لكن موضوع لحمة الراس والممبار أحنا فى صيام وأنا باضعف بصراحة :smile01[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو كل حاجة رمز ؟؟؟
> مافيش حاجة حقيقية ؟؟!!!...
> مافيش حاجة عازها ربنا وش كدة وصريحة ؟؟؟
> *​



*لأ طبعا فى صريح وحقيقة فى وقتها " العهد القديم " 

لأنها ماكنتش رموز بالنسبة للشعب وقتها بل أمور حقيقية ومقصودة ..

ولكن بالنسبة للعهد الجديد هو عهد تحقيق الرموز والنبوات بالنسبة لنا .

رجاء محبة مش عاوزين نخرج عن سياق الموضوع ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *رجاء محبة مش عاوزين نخرج عن سياق الموضوع ..​*


*ورجاء محبة ...أنا خلصت أصلاً
اللى عايز ينكشنى أهلا وسهلا 
صومٌ مقبولٌ إن شاء الله 
:smile01
*​


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ورجاء محبة ...أنا خلصت أصلاً
> اللى عايز ينكشنى أهلا وسهلا
> صومٌ مقبولٌ إن شاء الله
> :smile01
> *​


اللى عاوز ينكش ينكش واللى عاوز يرد يرد
الانسان حرررررررررررر يا عوووووبد هههه
ومفيش افطارا شهياااااااااااااا بوووووووووووووووووووووووم ههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]فين النباتى هنا ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​
> ​
> ​[/FONT]




فين الصيام هنا ؟ [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فين الصيام هنا ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب ماشى ... لكن مافيش مانع نكمل سوا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد أذن مشرف القسم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو سمحتى أنا عايز من الكتاب المقدس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى آية أو عدد يعطينى صراحة حُكم الصيام المسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أية حكم ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى توقيت – كيفية – بداية تشريع – تكليف 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]من هو المُكلَّف - ومتى يُرفع عنه التكليف  
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]آية (( صريحة )) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]شايفة أنا طالب أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ياللا منتظر حضرتك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب ماشى ... لكن مافيش مانع نكمل سوا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد أذن مشرف القسم *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لو سمحتى أنا عايز من الكتاب المقدس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى آية أو عدد يعطينى صراحة حُكم الصيام المسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أية حكم ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى توقيت – كيفية – بداية تشريع – تكليف
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]من هو المُكلَّف - ومتى يُرفع عنه التكليف
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


انت يا اهلاوى 
بلاش تطلب دليل من الكتاب المقدس بطريقة تفكير غير مسيحية
كلامك دة بيفكرنى بسؤال شائع جدا
هات اية من الكتاب تقول ان المسيح قال ان هو اللة :smile01[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> يا غالي المسيح الرب جه ليحررنا من رباطات الناموس، وأعطانا حرية مجد أولاد الله، فالصوم مش قانون تشريعي فرضي، بل هو داخل في حرية أولاد الله، فالإنسان بيصوم بتدبير خاص من الناحية الشخصية، وتدبير عام من جهة شركة الكنيسة ككل، علشان كده الكنيسة بتتفق على ميعاد عام للجميع، لكن كل واحد بيخصص مواعيد صومه الانقطاعي حسب حاجته وحالته بدون مغالاه ولا بارتخاء وكسل وتهاون، لأن الصوم ما هو إلا قمع الجسد وإخضاعه لكي لا يحيا الإنسان تحت سلطان غريزته وكما يحركه الجسد، بل تحت سلطان وقوة قيادة الله وعمله في القلب...
> 
> المهم المسيحية مش قوانين ولا نواميس، بل حرية منضبطة في التقوى تحت إرشاد الله الحي الذي هو من يقود النفس ويُربيها وحده فقط، لذلك الرب نفسه قال خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني... لذلك يقود الله النفس بروحه هو وليس تحت سلطان الناس وفكرهم، علشان كده لا هتلاقي تشريع ولا قانون زي العهد القديم أو اي دين آخر مهما ما كان، لأن الموضوع هنا مش قيادة إنسان بل حركة قلب نحو الله حسب توجيه الله نفسه وهذا يتطلب أن الإنسان يكون عنده اشتياق لسماع صوت الله وطلبة أن يعلن نفسه ويقوده نحوه هو بنفسه...​



*أظن مشاركة أ.أيمن دى هى الرد السليم على السؤال فبلاش أنجراف لأى أمور غير دقيقة مسيحياً ..
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انت يا اهلاوى
> بلاش تطلب دليل من الكتاب المقدس بطريقة تفكير غير مسيحية
> كلامك دة بيفكرنى بسؤال شائع جدا
> هات اية من الكتاب تقول ان المسيح قال ان هو اللة :smile01


*لأ الموضوع مش كدة خااااالص
*​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أظن مشاركة أ.أيمن دى هى الرد السليم على السؤال فبلاش أنجراف لأى أمور غير دقيقة مسيحياً ..
> *​


*وضحوا لى أو وضحوا للى بيشارك
أية هو غير الدقيق 
علشان أعرف أفرق
انا راجل ماعندش فكر مسيحى
انا بتاع تشريعات وقوانين 
ويا أهلا وسهلا باللى بيدخل منطقتى 
منتظر الملكة هيلانة ....بعد أذنك 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *لكن التشريع موجود
> *
> (إنى قد أعطيتكم كل بقل يُبزر بزراً على وجه الأرض وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يُبزر بزراً لكم يكون طعاماً ) .... نباتى


*الاية دى تشريع للصيام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هى قالت التشريع موجود 
هااااااااااااااايل
عايز حكمه 
*​


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مش كدة خالص 
اممممممم اوك انت ادرى بشعاب مكة يا عمنا


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *وضحوا لى أو وضحوا للى بيشارك
> أية هو غير الدقيق
> علشان أعرف أفرق
> انا راجل ماعندش فكر مسيحى
> ...


*يا أستاذ عبود مفيش فى المسيحية أحكام وتشريعات بالطريقة اللى حضرتك بتدور عليها ..*

*الكلام واضح جدا وزى ما قال أ.أيمن ..*
*



المسيحية مش قوانين ولا نواميس، بل حرية منضبطة في التقوى تحت إرشاد الله الحي الذي هو من يقود النفس ويُربيها وحده فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*فالأنسان المسيحى التقى يقوده روح الله القدوس فى حياته وفيه يخضع لترتيبات الكنيسة التى لبنيان المؤمن وليحيا بها المؤمنون فى حياة الشركة المقدسة فى المسيح ..*

*وأكرر مرة أخرى نوعية الطعام ومواعيد الأصوام وكل هذه الأمور رتبتها الكنيسة من أجل شركة المؤمنين ومن يقول بالطعام النباتى هو يريد أن يعود بالأنسان لحالته لما قبل الخطية فقط ..*

*ولكن الأساس فى الصوم هو الحياة فى شركة حقيقية مع الله بأى طريقة أن كانت فالله قد أعطانا الحرية الكاملة التى من المفروض أن نحاياها معه بدون إجبار أو تقييد ..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *يا أستاذ عبود مفيش فى المسيحية أحكام وتشريعات بالطريقة اللى حضرتك بتدور عليها ..*
> ​


*أستاذى يا حبيبى يا غالى ...كلامك وكلام أيمن أنا أستوعبته وانتهى
اللى دخل قال ( التشريع موجود ) حاجة من تلاتة 
أما هو لا يعرف
أو بيعطى معلومات خاطئة فى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية 
أوبيستهتر بالسائل أو بيشتغله
أشتغالة مش هقبل 
عايز ردها هى من بعد أذنك 
تشريع = أحكام 
دة اللى أفهمه ...تتفضل تشرح هى 

*​


----------



## تيمو (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستاذى يا حبيبى يا غالى ...كلامك وكلام أيمن أنا أستوعبته وانتهى
> اللى دخل قال ( التشريع موجود ) حاجة من تلاتة
> أما هو لا يعرف
> أو بيعطى معلومات خاطئة فى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية
> ...



إجابة الزميلة هيلانة دقيقة ألف بالمئة من منظور مسيحي. وإجابتها هي نفسها إجابة جرجس وهي بما معناه أن الكنيسة اختارت النباتي لأن آدم حينما كان مع شركة قبل السقوط كان أكله فقط نباتي.

أضف إلى أن فكرة الإنقطاع عن اللحم بدأت منذ بدايات الكنيسة بسبب أن الذبائح أيام الرسل كانت تُقدّم للوثن ... 

1 كو 8:
7 ولكن ليس العلم في الجميع. بل أناس بالضمير نحو الوثن إلى الآن يأكلون كأنه مما ذبح لوثن، فضميرهم إذ هو ضعيف يتنجس.
8 ولكن الطعام لا يقدمنا إلى الله، لأننا إن أكلنا لا نزيد وإن لم نأكل لا ننقص.
9 ولكن انظروا لئلا يصير سلطانكم هذا معثرة للضعفاء.
10 لأنه إن رآك أحد يا من له علم، متكئا في هيكل وثن، أفلا يتقوى ضميره، إذ هو ضعيف، حتى يأكل ما ذبح للأوثان؟
11 فيهلك بسبب علمك الأخ الضعيف الذي مات المسيح من أجله.
12 وهكذا إذ تخطئون إلى الإخوة وتجرحون ضميرهم الضعيف، تخطئون إلى المسيح.
13 لذلك إن كان طعام يعثر أخي فلن آكل لحما إلى الأبد، لئلا أعثر أخي.
................

ثق أن الكنيسة تستمد جميع شرائعها من الكتاب المقدس، وليس كما صوّرت أن الصوم حالة مجتمعية أو تقليد رسولي فهذا الاستنتاج خاطيء ، والردود كانت كافية لتوضيح أن الصوم متجذّر في المسيحية ومرتبط بحالات مختلفة (من التوبة حتى التهيئة لخدمة معينة)


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

كل الآيات دي هي بمثابة تشريع للكنيسه ..

لكن ليس تشريع كما تشريعات الآخرين ..

أولا لنعرف من حضرتك أستاذي أصل كلمة "تشريع"  وايه علاقتها بالمسيحيه..

نحن نشرح حسب إيماننا نحن وليس عندنا تشريعات بفهوم الحدود والآحكام .

بل هي تشريعات إلهيه لا تجبر أحداً علي تطبيقها ولا توكل لأحد تطبيقها علي آحد..

ـ ـ ـ


13 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَارًا بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ».
14 حِينَئِذٍ أَتَى إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُ يُوحَنَّا قَائِلِينَ: «لِمَاذَا نَصُومُ نَحْنُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ كَثِيرًا، وَأَمَّا تَلاَمِيذُكَ فَلاَ يَصُومُونَ؟»
15 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ بَنُو الْعُرْسِ أَنْ يَنُوحُوا مَا دَامَ الْعَرِيسُ مَعَهُمْ؟ وَلكِنْ سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ حِينَ يُرْفَعُ الْعَرِيسُ عَنْهُمْ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَصُومُونَ.

"أَصُومُ مَرَّتَيْنِ فِي الأُسْبُوعِ، وَأُعَشِّرُ كُلَّ مَا أَقْتَنِيهِ!!" (إنجيل لوقا 18: 12)

"لاَ يَسْلُبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ، إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ، إِلَى حِينٍ، لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ، ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضًا مَعًا لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7: 5)

 "وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ.  وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ، لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمًا، بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً" (إنجيل متى 6: 16-18)



"اعلموا أن الرب يستجيب لصلواتكم إن واظبتم على الصوم والصلوات أمام الرب" (سفر يهوديت 4: 12)

"نَادَيْتُ هُنَاكَ بِصَوْمٍ عَلَى نَهْرِ أَهْوَا لِكَيْ نَتَذَلَّلَ أَمَامَ إِلهِنَا لِنَطْلُبَ مِنْهُ طَرِيقًا مُسْتَقِيمَةً لَنَا وَلأَطْفَالِنَا وَلِكُلِّ مَالِنَا" (سفر عزرا 8: 21)

"صالحةٌ الصلاة مع الصوم، والصدقة خيرٌ من ادخار كنوز الذهب" (سفر طوبيا 12: 8)

"نَادُوا بِصَوْمٍ؟" (سفر الملوك الأول 21: 9، 12)

"قَدِّسُوا صَوْمًا. نَادُوا بِاعْتِكَافٍ. اجْمَعُوا الشُّيُوخَ، جَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكُمْ وَاصْرُخُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ" (سفر يوئيل 1: 14)

"وَلكِنِ الآنَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ، وَبِالصَّوْمِ وَالْبُكَاءِ وَالنَّوْحِ" (سفر يوئيل 2: 12)

"فَآمَنَ أَهْلُ نِينَوَى بِاللهِ وَنَادَوْا بِصَوْمٍ وَلَبِسُوا مُسُوحًا مِنْ كَبِيرِهِمْ إِلَى صَغِيرِهِمْ" (سفر يونان 3: 5)

"هذَا الْجِنْسُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ بِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ" (إنجيل متى 17: 21؛ إنجيل مرقس 9: 29)​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2014)

ان الصيام فى المسيحيه من *وجهة نظرى* هى علاقه مع الله فيها نتحرر من الشراهة *وليس ان نكون بلابيص* ، نتحرر من *الشراهه والشهوه* ، شراهة الخطيه وشهوتها لندخل فى علاقه قريبه من الله فحينما نعود الى طبيعتنا الاولى التى خلقنا الله له كل المجد عليها يكون تعاملنا مع الله بصوره اقرب فحينما اصوم وامتنع عن بعض المأكولات لاشعر بالجائع والفقير هنا ادعو لهم ان يهبهم الله الطعام بل وفى بعض الاحيان أبحث عنهم لاقدم لهم الطعام بنفسى ، *المسيحيه يا سيدى الفاضل هى علاقة تحرر من الارضيات فالمسيح له كل المجد ولد بمزود بقر ليعلمنا أن الجسد فانى* وان العلاقه معه هى الباقيه ،  فان كنت معه من الاساس لن يكون التفكير ارضى وشهوانى ولن يكون تفكيرى فى أكله أخر فضلاتها الحمام !
*المسيحيه *يا سيد هى الرقى فان كنت تبحث عن الرقى فاهلا بك فى *العالم المسيحى* !
*ان كنت تبحث عن ما تشتهيه نفسك فالمسيحيه ليست الاختيار السليم *
الله يهبك روحه القدوس لتعلم بواطن الامور !


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستاذى يا حبيبى يا غالى ...كلامك وكلام أيمن أنا أستوعبته وانتهى
> اللى دخل قال ( التشريع موجود ) حاجة من تلاتة
> أما هو لا يعرف
> أو بيعطى معلومات خاطئة فى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية
> ...


*
طيب مبدائيا أستاذ عبود ..

مفيش حد بيستهتر بالسائل أو بيشتغله أو بيديله أجابة خاطئة ونحن لا نسمح بذلك ..

اللى جاوب حضرتك بأن فى تشريع فى المسيحية لأى شيئ معين هو بيجاوب من جهة أيمانه المسيحيى ومفهومه عن التشريع المسيحي " اللى هو تشريع المحبة "

يعنى كل اللى بيعمله المسيحي هو نابع من محبة وأنه يريد أن يعيشها فى المسيح وليس خوفا من عقاب ولا أنتظارا لثواب ..

واللى جاوب بأن مفيش حاجة أسمها تشريع فى المسيحية بيرد على مفهوم حضرتك للتشريع " أحكام - قضاء - ألخ " أن اللى يعمل حكمه كذا واللى لأ حكمه كذا وهكذا ..

يبقى كل اللى رد رد عليك صح بس كل واحد رد من منظور .
​*


----------



## aymonded (18 ديسمبر 2014)

هو إيه المشكلة أساساً، وليه التطويل في الردود في كل هذه المتاهات والخلافات (مع أنها مش موجوده أساساً والمشكلة كلها في التعبيرات)، المسيح والإنجيل يا إخوتي ابسط من أننا نعقده وندخل في ألفاظ ومعاني مختلفة كثيرة، ولا ينبغي أن نحصر الأمور في اعتقادنا لأن في النهاية ملكوت الله ليس أكلاً ولا شُرباً، وكل من يكتب عن بقول والا نباتات والا غيرها والمغزى منها تعتبر تأملات في الموضوع، والمفروض الكل بيخضع للنهاية لقيادة الروح القدس في حسن تدبير بتقوى منبعها الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، ولا ينبغي أن نضع الأمور تحت ناموس تشريعي، فشريعة الكمال في المسيح هي حرية مجد أولاد الله المنعكس على حياتنا الشخصية بعبادة قلبيه تُترجم عملياً في حياة كل واحد حسب تدبيره الخاص في النور، والأخ عبود فاهم الموضوع كويس جداً، لكن تحتاجوا أن تفهموا سؤاله جيداً جداً وكل واحد يجاوب حسب الحكمة التي نالها من الله، وما من مانع أن كل واحد يتكلم حسب إحساسه من جهة خبرته الشخصية كحياة شركة معاشة مع الله والقديسين في الكنيسة بالنور... كونوا معافين بقوة الله آمين​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*يغلق الموضوع بعد أن وصلت الأجابة للسائل ..
ولعدم تشتييت الموضوع ..
سلام ونعمة ..​*


----------

